# Mirror finish with acrylic paint?



## DJRCB (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi guys have a question is it possible to a achieve a piano mirror like finish using 100% acrylic paint? Perhaps with the wet sand and polish technique? If it?s not possible via application and sanding techniques, is it possible using a top coating (clear coat) product? Thank you for the help. Best regards 

Roy


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Clear coat and wet sand to 2000+ wax/polish.


----------



## DJRCB (Oct 12, 2017)

Well if the paint underneath isn?t perfectly smooth won?t all the brushstrokes etc be visible through the clearcoat?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think its possible with latex paint. Even the glossiest latex paints are not remotely close to lacquer or oil for that matter gloss levels. If you try to rub out or polish latex, you will likely get a crappy result as the latex is not hard enough and will likely melt in high spin polish applications. Others might have tried with success but I believe latex cannot achieve what you are looking for.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Spray then clear.
I believe there is an old post somewhere on here where somebody achieved the results you are seeking with latex paint.........


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, it's completely possible to have outstanding results. If you know what it takes and how to do it, and with which products, then yes, it's doable.

Sand out any brush marks prior to topcoating or clear coating. Use spray application with quality paint, use paint strainers and fine filters in pump and gun, have a clean work area and surface, use air scrubbers to keep area clean, etc. Paint alone can look awesome and clear coat can make it better but acrylic clears aren't quite like high gloss lacquer, but close.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Technogod said:


> Definitely you can.
> its the most common type in automotive industry.they are easy to apply and buff to a high gloss like mirror.


Wouldn't most automotive get a 2K clear coat over an acrylic? Only single stage stuff that doesn't _need _a clear coat are maybe Urethane Alkyd's.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i have a general question along the same lines.
when and why would one use a latex over an oil or polyurethane ? if youre spraying a door what factors come into place before you guys decide what to shoot it with? depending on the surface do you guys avoid latex for whatever reason? i usually just use latex gloss but it would be nice to introduce a few other options. ive seen some nice poylurathane doors, when is it ideal for what product?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Vylum said:


> i have a general question along the same lines.
> when and why would one use a latex over an oil or polyurethane ? if youre spraying a door what factors come into place before you guys decide what to shoot it with? depending on the surface do you guys avoid latex for whatever reason? i usually just use latex gloss but it would be nice to introduce a few other options. ive seen some nice poylurathane doors, when is it ideal for what product?


For me, first it comes down to odors and how it will affect occupants during application. And second, how quickly it will need to dry. More often than not, I end up going with waterborne acrylics.


----------

